# Cycling Club - advice needed!



## JohnBrac (6 Jun 2014)

Hi!

I am looking to join a cycling club in or around my home town of Walton on Thames in Surrey. I currently cycle around 80-100 miles a week, mainly commuting, but with the odd trip to the Surrey Hills and Richmond Park.

I work shifts, and have children, so I am looking for a club that have weekday and evening rides along with weekend spins. 

I have found Kingston Wheelers, but would like other recommendations if anyone can help?


----------



## Sharky (6 Jun 2014)

You could try one of your local ctc groups
http://www.ctc.org.uk/local-groups

You can join one of these as well as joining a traditional cycling club.

Keith


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Jun 2014)

Twickenham CC and London Dynamos are fairly local to you . I think Staines has a CC also .


----------



## screenman (7 Jun 2014)

Hounslow start rides from Staines bridge quite often.


----------



## HLaB (9 Jun 2014)

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/clubfinder


----------

